# نظام التأريض و الحماية من الصواعق لخزانات الغاز



## WAT (25 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
بحاجة لمعلومات أو تفاصيل فنية في نظام التأريض و نظام الحماية من الصواعق المستخدم في خزانات الغاز البترولي المسال Lpg 


مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## abdullaali (25 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخ العزيز
تعتمد اولا على اجراء فحص المقاومة الكهربائية للارض وتحديد الطبفة الاقل مقاومة للمبنى المراد انشاء تاريث له لتثبيت العمق المراد تثبيت سلك مانعة الصواعق ويتم فحص التربة بواسطة جهاز فحص المقاومة الكهربائية للارض وعادة تستعمل طريقة فنر ويتولى العمل عادة قسم الجيوفيزياء


----------



## abdullaali (25 نوفمبر 2008)

باستعمال اجهزه فحص المقاومة الكهربائية للارض وهي احدى الفحوصات الجيوفيزيائية ومنها يتم تحديدعمق التربة الاقل المقاومة لغرض تثبيت عمق سلك التاريث للمنشا المراد تنصيب مانعة الصواعق وشكرا.


----------



## lakdhar (27 نوفمبر 2008)

la resistance de prise de terre du parafoudre 
ne doit pas dépassé le 10 ohms


----------



## menemarosh (24 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم الأخوة الكرام
ابحث عن طرق حماية خزانات الغاز من الصواعق الكهربائية والهربائية الساكنة وكيفية عمل شبكة ارضي للخزان


----------

